# Happy 40th Birthday!



## Andy (Nov 10, 2009)

:bcake:
YouTube - Sesame Street - 1970's opening (show 2178)


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday. :hug::hug:

http://www.mandalas-paintings.com/images.post/Flowers-birthday.jpg


----------



## NicNak (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Why.  

The world was blessed twice on this day, with you (first and formost) and with Sesame Street!


:birthday2:
All the best wishes to you Why!  :birthdaycandles:


----------



## Andy (Nov 10, 2009)

:birthday2::birthdaycandles::birthday2:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY WHY!!! :beer2: I hope you have/had a good day!


----------



## unionmary (Nov 10, 2009)

Wowwwwww....where does the time go,,,i am sure i was watching this my self as a child yesterday,,,and as a motheer 15 years later,,,and know as an adult...great show,,,live on!!!!


----------

